# Índice de Tópicos do Cafe e Majestic



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*00 - SSC	*

Edit my Signature	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002255
Jornal do fórum Skyscrapercity	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824012
O thread dos Avatares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651115
Qual Logotipo para o Fórum Português?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590160
WANTED	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640541

*00 - IMPORTANTE	*

Meteorologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767174
Obituário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345657
Tópico das Perguntas e das Respostas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940

*01 - ALIMENTAÇÃO* 

Aqui vai um restaurante...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591089
Doçaria (Conventual) Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176737
O Café português..	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998802
O Thread da Comida  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416829
O thread das bebidas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588498

*01 - ARQUITECTURA	*

A foto de arquitetura do dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608630
Mies van der Rohe Award	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792235
Pritzker Architecture Prize	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709750
Semana da reabilitação urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608686

*01 - CIÊNCIA* 

Forças da Natureza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822820
Thread da Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204629
Thread da Natureza e Biodiversidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1201547
Thread de Astronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=999151
Thread de Notícias de Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977389

*01 - CRIME	*

Incêndios em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624636
Racismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375557
Thread da criminalidade e vandalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498127
Thread da pirataria informática	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290895
Tópico da fraude, da corrupção, do tráfico de influências e dos "jobs for the boys"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218907

*01 - CULTURA	*

"Cinema"... Estreias, Trailers, Filmes em cartaz, Críticas, Séries Televisivas,...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389648
Como andam as leituras?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479426
Cultura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578497
Thread da publicidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592091
Thread da Sétima Arte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180189
Tópico das Artes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685484
Tópico sobre a Arqueologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977020
Tópico Sobre o Património Arquitetónico Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739693

*01 - CURIOSIDADES	*

Em que é que acreditas?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603892
Encontro de GEEKS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587222
Irritações - O que é que vos irrita?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967626
Notícias Surreais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572617
O Futuro da Raça Humana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971789
Ovnis,Abduções,Encontros,Avistamentos,Contactos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554709
Prémios Darwin: mortes ou acidentes estúpidos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624407
Thread das imitações e plágios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767244
Thread das redes sociais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464246
Thread das votações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585467
Thread dos Aniversários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=864008
Tópico dos assuntos da treta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581023
Tópico: sites com (real) interesse e utilidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341032
Tópico Real http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747738

*01 - DESPORTO*

LIGA SSC - Campeonato nacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652372
Russia 2018 - Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770451
Thread do Ciclismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597190
Thread do Desporto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643460
Thread do Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646901

*01 - ECONOMIA	*

A caminho do feudalismo global	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625923
Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691817
Emprego em Portugal e no resto do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851184
Investimentos e trading	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744766
OPA sobre a PT	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430906
Qual o Melhor Banco em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975015
THREAD POSITIVO - Finanças e Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481158

*01 - EDUCAÇÃO	*

O Estado da Educação em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1140413
Praxes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694434

*01 - FOTOGRAFIA* 

A Foto do Dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268672
O Tópico dos Drones	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726699
Timelapse videos thread	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745085

*01 - GEOGRAFIA*

Thread de Rankings, Mapas e Graficos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631009
Tópico dos estudos e das estatísticas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718572

*01 - GEOPOLITICA	*

“BREXIT" just Happened…What’s next?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931724
A Revolução Árabe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326603
Anexação da Crimeia e expansionismo Russo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707689
China, uma Super Potencia com Futuro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197541
Conflitos actuais e do futuro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120107
Coreia do Norte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=878290
Ditadura na Venezuela	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673596
Eleições Americanas 2016: Trump vs Clinton	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958522
Espaço Schengen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998974
Grécia - um rumo diferente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795283
Guerra no Yemen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1808649
Independência da Catalunha	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550130
Independência da República de Veneza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707600
Invasão Russa da Ucrânia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746141
Noticias do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200083
O Mundo em que vivemos - *LONG*	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749832
Refugiados e Migrantes para a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1848975
Regiões separatistas na Europa e no Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745128
Situação político-financeira do Brasil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947713
Tensão na Península da Coreia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690001
Thread das Revoltas, Manifestações e Revoluções na Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254797
Thread de África	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742405
Thread sobre a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804751
Thread sobre Timor-Lorosae	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227961
Tratado para banir as armas nucleares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988864
Um dia triste para a Civilização Ocidental	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791306
União Europeia: notícias e actualidade sobre a política comunitária	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561991

*01 - IMOBILIÁRIO*

Sabem onde ficam as casas mais caras (e mais baratas) de Lisboa e Porto?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174789

*01 - LAZER	*

Festas de cá e lá	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000618
O thread dos animais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666099
O tópico do consumidor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746709
Televisão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688720
Thread das Graçolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695298
Thread das séries de ficção (Aviso Spoilers)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679426
Thread dos Jogos de Computador	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200433
Tópico da numismática e notafilia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688721
Tópico dos automóveis e das motocicletas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709866
Tópico sobre a arte do vestuário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825640
Vou de férias...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588270
XX | XY - O Tópico Psicológico	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850650

*01 - MEDIA	*

Ignorancia no Jornalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904354
Thread dos Jornais e das Revistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1306429

*01 - MUSICA*

Bandas Sonoras de Filmes e Séries	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591420
Que Música Ouvem?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474852
Thread da Rádio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168347
Thread dos festivais de música	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629602
Tópico do Festival Eurovisão da Canção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478884
Tópico sobre a Música Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977092

*01 - POLITICA	*

Eleições Autárquicas 2017	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1906108
Política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691574

*01 - PORTUGAL	*

Empreendedorismo e invenções portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682054
HELP OUR FLAG	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591096
Pormenores do nosso Portugal…	
Portugal é a nova Florida para os brasileiros ricos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991796
Portugal está na moda? Não, é mais do que isso, Portugal está em alta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999039
Portugueses em destaque	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588513
Thread das Forças Armadas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679686
Tópico da Migração Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687929
Turismo em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609062
Where is Portugl	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251373

*01 - RELIGIÃO*

Segundo novo estudo científico , religião provoca guerras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514524
Tópico de Deus, Fé e Religião	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1995768

*01 - SAÚDE*

Saúde em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690402
Tópico da Saúde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908351


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

kay:


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Vou aumentar isto.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*00 - SSC*

Edit my Signature	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002255
Jornal do fórum Skyscrapercity	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824012
O thread dos Avatares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651115
Qual Logotipo para o Fórum Português?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590160
WANTED	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640541

*00 - IMPORTANTE	*

Acidentes de Trabalho| Prevenir e não Remediar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318561
Meteorologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767174
Obituário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345657
Tópico das Perguntas e das Respostas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940

*01 - ALIMENTAÇÃO * 

Aqui vai um restaurante...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591089
Doçaria (Conventual) Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176737
O Café português..	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998802
O Thread da Comida  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416829
O thread das bebidas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588498
Vinhos e Gastronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483549

*01 - ARQUEOLOGIA	*

Civilizacion desconocida bajo el mar en la Índia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1391928
Descobertos prováveis templos do século IV a. C. nos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415066
Tópico sobre a Arqueologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977020
Tópico Sobre o Património Arquitetónico Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739693

*01 - ARQUITECTURA	*

"Portugal merece mais do que uma arquitectura cool", segundo Peter Cook	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185273
A foto de arquitetura do dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608630
About Portuguese Architects.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260533
Architect Designed Homes, Alvaro Siza Vieira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589615
Arquitectura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070249
Arquitectura do vidro em Portugal e no mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282489
Arquitectura e a Depressão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042605
Arquitectura Moderna	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562308
Arquitectura|Ricardo Bak Gordon vence Prémio FAD 2011	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420000
Arquitetura Escolar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988022
Arte Nova	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185925
Borracha do Skyscrapercity português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1686363
Brutalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795768
Edifícios com mais de 6 pisos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038917
Elefantes Brancos" de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063245
Entrevista ao arqtº Eduardo Souto de Moura - (expresso imobiliário)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545442
Estilos Arquitectonicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306573
Filipe Oliveira Dias.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280971
Gonçalo Byrne, Geografias Vivas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414493
Lista de Património em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380285
Mies van der Rohe Award	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792235
Neo Historic Architecture - Arquitetura Histórica Neo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599185
Novos projectos de estadios e arenas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730710
O Barroco!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191651
O que fazer aos Patos Bravos?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583663
Obras inacabadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587944
Para quem gosta de arquitectura portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585439
Portugal | Novas Escolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813630
Pousadas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=748880
Prémios Valmor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179232
Pritzker Architecture Prize	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709750
Projectos Cancelados, Utopias e Não Realizados	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161700
Que edifícios reconstruías na tua cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683540
Reconversão de Escolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857162
Sites de Ateliers de Arquitectura e de Construtoras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018015
Souto de Moura: A arquitetura acabou nos próximos dez anos"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545610
Tópico da Arquitectura Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141037074#post141037074 
Tópico das mansardas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764891

*01 - CIENCIA	*

CONFERÊNCIA DE IMPRENSA - NASA pode ter descoberto vida extraterrestre	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1269647
Forças da Natureza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822820
Thread da Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204629
Thread da Natureza e Biodiversidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1201547
Thread de Astronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=999151
Thread de Notícias de Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977389
Thread Energias Alternativas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222671
Tread do Ambiente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743960

*01 - CRIME* 

Combate ao narcotráfico - Rio de Janeiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267379
Crime Organizado em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212373
Incêndios em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624636
Portugal sofre de 'ciganofobia'	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211385
Racismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375557
Roubo de armas nos Comandos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294401
Tauromaquia - Prós e Contras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194873
Thread da criminalidade e vandalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498127
Thread da pirataria informática	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290895
Tópico da fraude, da corrupção, do tráfico de influências e dos "jobs for the boys"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218907

*01 - CULTURA	*

"Cinema"... Estreias, Trailers, Filmes em cartaz, Críticas, Séries Televisivas,...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389648
Como andam as leituras?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479426
Cultura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578497
O thread dos livrinhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382630
Obras de arte no espaço público em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1961355
Thread da publicidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592091
Thread da Sétima Arte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180189
Tópico das Artes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685484

*01 - CURIOSIDADES	*

Clube Bilderberg	
Em que é que acreditas?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603892
Encontro de GEEKS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587222
Irritações - O que é que vos irrita?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967626
Notícias Surreais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572617
O Futuro da Raça Humana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971789
Ovnis,Abduções,Encontros,Avistamentos,Contactos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554709
Prémios Darwin: mortes ou acidentes estúpidos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624407
Thread da Geração à Rasca	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1331335
Thread das imitações e plágios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767244
Thread das redes sociais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464246
Thread das votações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585467
Thread dos Aniversários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=864008
Tópico dos assuntos da treta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581023
Tópico Real http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747738
Tópico: sites com (real) interesse e utilidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341032

*01 - DESPORTO	*

Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol Ibéria 2018	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788056
LIGA SSC - Campeonato nacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652372
Russia 2018 - Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770451
Thread do Ciclismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597190
Thread do Desporto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643460
Thread do Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646901

*01 - ECONOMIA	*

A caminho do feudalismo global	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625923
Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691817
Emprego em Portugal e no resto do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851184
Investimentos e trading	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744766
OPA sobre a PT	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430906
Qual o Melhor Banco em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975015
THREAD POSITIVO - Finanças e Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481158
Tópico do Empreendorismo e da Inovação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394996
Vamos ser Serios. O que acontece se Portugal pedir ajuda ao FMI?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219181

*01 - EDUCAÇÃO	*

O Estado da Educação em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1140413
Praxes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694434
Ranking universidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010633

*01 - FOTOGRAFIA* 

A Foto do Dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268672
Fotos aéreas das cidades pelo mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725174
Memórias do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051541
O Tópico dos Drones	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726699
Timelapse videos thread	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745085

*01 - GEOGRAFIA* 

Áreas Urbanas Portuguesas - Análises Metodológicas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788664
As duas grandes Áreas Metropolitanas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089765
Bairros de Setúbal - Discussão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=842558
Bairros Sociais e Bairros de Barracas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061173
Cemitérios ao abandono e com problemas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308647
Cemitérios de Portugal - espaço e condições.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630149
Densidade Populacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458991
Geografia e História Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266113
Geografia Histórica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216159
Geomorfologia no distrito de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112857
Manifesto pela reorganização distrital de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2008637
Mapas Antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251449
Mapas antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105733
Quais são os sítios mais bonitos de Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1321451
Reformulação das Freguesias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368653
Reformulação dos Concelhos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650763
Regionalização - Votem no melhor Mapa !	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517651
Thread da Demografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899534
Thread de Rankings, Mapas e Graficos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631009
Thread dos Mapas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584004
Thread dos Mapas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544471
Tópico dos estudos e das estatísticas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718572

*01 - GEOPOLÍTICA* 

“BREXIT" just Happened…What’s next?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931724
A Revolução Árabe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326603
Anexação da Crimeia e expansionismo Russo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707689
China, uma Super Potencia com Futuro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197541
Conflitos actuais e do futuro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120107
Coreia do Norte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=878290
Ditadura na Venezuela	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673596
Eleições Americanas 2016: Trump vs Clinton	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958522
Espaço Schengen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998974
Federação Ibérica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356367
Federação Lusófona	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1358409
Grécia - um rumo diferente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795283
Gripe A	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858032
Grupo Mundo Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453830
Guerra no Yemen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1808649
Independência da Catalunha	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550130
Independência da Escócia?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479063
Independência da República de Veneza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707600
Invasão Russa da Ucrânia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746141
Isto tem algum sentido Israel?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070549
Noticias do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200083
O Mundo em que vivemos - *LONG*	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749832
O que se está a passar nos E.U.A?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447320
Refugiados e Migrantes para a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1848975
Regiões separatistas na Europa e no Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745128
Situação político-financeira do Brasil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947713
Somos Europeus?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1363815
Tensão na Península da Coreia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690001
Thread das Revoltas, Manifestações e Revoluções na Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254797
Thread de África	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742405
Thread sobre a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804751
Thread sobre Timor-Lorosae	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227961
Tópico para Assuntos Internacionais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335297
Tópico sobre o Médio Oriente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012070 
Tratado para banir as armas nucleares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988864
Um artigo cheio de lucidez http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464497&page=3
Um dia triste para a Civilização Ocidental	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791306
União Europeia: notícias e actualidade sobre a política comunitária	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561991
União Turca	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184843
Wikileaks controversy	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267561

*01 - HISTORIA* 

Ataque bombista destrói gabinete do primeiro-ministro norueguês	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423452
Grandes Citações Históricas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1188913
Motins em Londres	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431208
Quem matou Sá Carneiro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1268091
Tratado de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558076

*01 - IMOBILIÁRIO* 

Sabem onde ficam as casas mais caras (e mais baratas) de Lisboa e Porto?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174789

*01 - LAZER* 

Festas de cá e lá	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000618 
O thread dos animais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666099 
O tópico do consumidor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746709 
Thread das Graçolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695298 
Thread dos Jogos de Computador	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200433 
Tópico da numismática e notafilia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688721 
Tópico dos automóveis e das motocicletas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709866 
Tópico sobre a arte do vestuário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825640 
Vou de férias...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588270 
XX | XY - O Tópico Psicológico	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850650 

*01 - MEDIA	*

Thread dos Jornais e das Revistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1306429 
Thread das séries de ficção (Aviso Spoilers)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679426 
Televisão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688720 
Ignorancia no Jornalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904354 

*01 - MUSICA* 

Bandas Sonoras de Filmes e Séries	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591420
Que Música Ouvem?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474852
Thread da Rádio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168347
Thread dos festivais de música	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629602
Tópico do Festival Eurovisão da Canção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478884
Tópico sobre a Música Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977092

*01 - POLITICA* 

Actualidade política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060517
D. Duarte: "Portugal estaria melhor com a Monarquia"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229549
Eleições Autárquicas 2017	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1906108
Liberdade de expressão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287653
Política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691574
Thread da Emigração	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1332453

*01 - PORTUGAL	*

Empreendedorismo e invenções portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682054
HELP OUR FLAG	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591096
Pormenores do nosso Portugal…	
Portugal é a nova Florida para os brasileiros ricos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991796
Portugal está na moda? Não, é mais do que isso, Portugal está em alta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999039
Portugueses em destaque	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588513
Thread das Forças Armadas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679686
Tópico da Migração Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687929
Turismo em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609062
Where is Portugl	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251373

*01 - REABILITAÇÃO URBANA* 

Assim como é possivel a reabilitação em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472896
Reabilitacao de zonas portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538262
Reabilitação Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817880
Semana da reabilitação urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608686

*01 - RELIGIÃO* 

Segundo novo estudo científico , religião provoca guerras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514524
Tópico de Deus, Fé e Religião	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1995768

*01 - SAÚDE	*

Saúde em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690402
Tópico da Saúde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908351

*01 - URBANISMO* 

Acredita nas hortas dentro da cidade?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367439
Cidades Planeadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855896
Corrupção no Urbanismo e Construção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095463
Gestão Urbanística	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566350
Limpeza urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174421
Urbanismo - Malha Ortogonal em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569942


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

louco para chegar a moderador e depois destruir o fórum 

abram o olho


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:applause: obrigado pelo excelente trabalho


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

1ºBoaz said:


> louco para chegar a moderador e depois destruir o fórum
> 
> abram o olho


Moderador, eu? Tenho mais que fazer.


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

mais que fazer e bombardeando o fórum com tantos treads novos 

conta outra que essa não pega


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Criei dois tópicos com a autorização de Barragon. Este topico foi para ajudar os utilizadores a encontrar com mais facilidade os tópicos para nao estarem a criar tópicos repetidos.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

1ºBoaz said:


> louco para chegar a moderador e depois destruir o fórum
> 
> abram o olho


I-N-V-E-J-O-S-O!
:lol:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Televisão deveria estar em Media e não Lazer..


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*00 - SSC	*

Edit my Signature	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002255
Jornal do fórum Skyscrapercity	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824012
O thread dos Avatares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651115
Qual Logotipo para o Fórum Português?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590160
WANTED	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640541
Apresentações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1530247
SCC Twitter-O que estás a fazer?-O Thread do Off-Topic	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290967
Thread dos Guests	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584918
A origem do teu username	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606882
Forumers que conheces pessoalmente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611392
SSC-Memoria...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233866
Avatares e Signatures	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378696
Thread - "Posts do Ano"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424715

*00 - IMPORTANTE	*

Acidentes de Trabalho| Prevenir e não Remediar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318561
Meteorologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767174
Obituário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345657
Qual a vossa situação profissional?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787068
Tópico das Perguntas e das Respostas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940

*01 - ALIMENTAÇÃO *

Água da Torneira vs Engarrafada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1307083
Aqui vai um restaurante...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591089
Doçaria (Conventual) Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176737
Fast Food á portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421746
Gastronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584478
O Café português..	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998802
O Thread da Comida  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416829
O thread das bebidas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588498
Thread da Culinária	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541194
Vinhos e Gastronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483549

*01 - ARQUEOLOGIA	*

Civilizacion desconocida bajo el mar en la Índia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1391928
Descobertos prováveis templos do século IV a. C. nos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415066
Sítios Arqueológicos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186272
Tópico sobre a Arqueologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977020

*01 - ARQUITECTURA	*

"Portugal merece mais do que uma arquitectura cool", segundo Peter Cook	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185273
A foto de arquitetura do dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608630
About Portuguese Architects.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260533
AML | Conferências, seminários e workshops sobre Urbanismo e Arquitectura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729965
Architect Designed Homes, Alvaro Siza Vieira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589615
Arquitectura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070249
Arquitectura do vidro em Portugal e no mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282489
Arquitectura e a Depressão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042605
Arquitectura Moderna	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562308
Arquitectura Moderna nas Igrejas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=681270
Arquitectura|Ricardo Bak Gordon vence Prémio FAD 2011	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420000
Arquitetura Escolar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988022
Art Déco em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187158
Arte Nova	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185925
Borracha do Skyscrapercity português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1686363
Brutalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795768
Campanha Anti-Marquise	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944384
Compram revistas de Arquitectura regularmente? Quais?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571967
Construção em altura - Problemática e soluções	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591538
Embelezar Portugal - Reflexões	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949502
Entrevista ao arqtº Eduardo Souto de Moura - (expresso imobiliário)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545442
Estilos Arquitectonicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306573
Estranhos Edifícios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=365210
Euro 2004 - Stadium Projects	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409841
Filipe Oliveira Dias.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280971
Gonçalo Byrne, Geografias Vivas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414493
Mies van der Rohe Award	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792235
Neo Historic Architecture - Arquitetura Histórica Neo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599185
Novos projectos de estadios e arenas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730710
O Barroco!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191651
O mundo das Marquises	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050695
O que fazer aos Patos Bravos?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583663
Obras inacabadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587944
Para quem gosta de arquitectura portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585439
Portugal | Novas Escolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813630
Prémios Valmor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179232
Pritzker Architecture Prize	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709750
Projectos Cancelados, Utopias e Não Realizados	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161700
Que edifícios reconstruías na tua cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683540
Raul Lino, 1879-1974	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425562
Reconversão de Escolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857162
Românico/Gótico/Manuelino (Renascentista)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191440
Sites de Ateliers de Arquitectura e de Construtoras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018015
Souto de Moura: A arquitetura acabou nos próximos dez anos"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545610
Tópico da Arquitectura Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141037074#post141037074
Tópico das mansardas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764891
Videos sobre Arquitetura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613354

*01 - ARTE	*

Afinal o que é o graffiti?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315481 
Arte pública - Rotundas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106027 
Arte Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448550 
Calçada Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566090 
Encontre a Arte Urbana Mais Perto de Si	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401834 
Gravuras de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682068 
Mensagens políticas nas paredes de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126665 
O cantinho das Artes!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741462 
Painéis de Azulejos nas Nossas Cidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=789978 
Pintura...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301022 
Portuguese Crown Jewels	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375279 
Representações de Cidades Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741075 
Thread dos Desenhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602907 
Thread dos Desenhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106639 
Tópico das Artes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685484 

*01 - CARTOGRAFIA* 

Mapa Mundo com todas as cidades acima do milhão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538001
Mapas Antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251449
Mapas antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105733
Mapas Antigos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548743
Mapas do Sapo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=916830
Portugal Romano - Problemáticas e Cartografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988128
Thread de Rankings, Mapas e Graficos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631009
Thread dos Mapas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584004
Thread dos Mapas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544471

*01 - CIDADES* 

"Chinatowns em Portugal"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799250
Baixas das cidades portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728086
cidades da margem sul	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668312
Cidades de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349749
Cidades Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756022
Fotos Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra, Guimarães em 1800	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858844
Qual a cidade europeia mais "overrated"?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530278
Ruas comerciais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=774028
Subúrbios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282124

*01 - CIENCIA	*

CONFERÊNCIA DE IMPRENSA - NASA pode ter descoberto vida extraterrestre	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1269647
Thread da Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204629
Thread de Astronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=999151
Thread de Notícias de Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977389
Thread Energias Alternativas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222671

*01 - CRIME* 

Combate ao narcotráfico - Rio de Janeiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267379
Corrupção no Urbanismo e Construção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095463
Crime Organizado em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212373
Incêndios em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624636
Portugal sofre de 'ciganofobia'	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211385
Racismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375557
Roubo de armas nos Comandos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294401
Tauromaquia - Prós e Contras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194873
Thread da Corrupção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579949
Thread da criminalidade e vandalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498127
Thread da pirataria informática	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290895
Tópico da fraude, da corrupção, do tráfico de influências e dos "jobs for the boys"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218907

*01 - CULTURA	*

"Cinema"... Estreias, Trailers, Filmes em cartaz, Críticas, Séries Televisivas,...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389648
Como andam as leituras?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479426
Cultura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578497
Design de equipamento público: o que acham?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=188080
Em Cartaz	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327405
O thread dos livrinhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382630
Obras de arte no espaço público em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1961355
Thread da Nostalgia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695178
Thread da publicidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592091
Thread da Sétima Arte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180189
Thread de Literatura Fantastica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312017
Thread dos Poetas e da Poesia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373433
Thread of Movies epic scenes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505990

*01 - CURIOSIDADES	*

Clube Bilderberg	
Desenhos de Edíficios feitos por nós	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362052
Em que é que acreditas?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603892
Encontro de GEEKS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587222
Encontros imediatos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578668
Irritações - O que é que vos irrita?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967626
Legalização de Bordeis?!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663894
Maçonaria em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1344321
Notícias Surreais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572617
O Futuro da Raça Humana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971789
O Lugar dos Sonhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691888
O Pior Portugues de Sempre	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426996
O que é que te irrita mais?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663098
Ovnis,Abduções,Encontros,Avistamentos,Contactos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554709
Peixeiradas, Escandalos e Gafes made in Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871322
Prémios Darwin: mortes ou acidentes estúpidos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624407
Sabia que...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384138
Thread da Água das Pedras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271029
Thread da Geração à Rasca	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1331335
Thread da Insónia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=622753
Thread da Passagem de Ano	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421428
Thread das imitações e plágios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767244
Thread das petições!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421580
Thread das redes sociais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464246
Thread das Vidas Passadas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315407
Thread das votações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585467
Thread do Karma	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1387258
Thread dos Aniversários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=864008
Thread dos Escândalos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472720
Thread dos Gajos Bons!!!!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600810
Thread dos Jogos em Flash	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596005
Thread dos Rankings	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316881
Tópico dos assuntos da treta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581023
Tópico Real http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747738
Tópico: sites com (real) interesse e utilidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341032
Uma frase…	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1444445
Vimanas: Aparelhos Voadores na India Antiga	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423465

*01 - DESPORTO	*

Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol Ibéria 2018	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788056
Estoril Open	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798668
GP de Portugal em F1H2O no Douro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799560
LIGA SSC - Campeonato nacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652372
Porto Vs Benfica Vs Sporting	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578035
Portugal - Sucessos Desportivos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339940
Rally da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742051
Rally de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777452
Russia 2018 - Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770451
Sata Rally Azores 2015	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822967
Thread do Ciclismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597190
Thread do Desporto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643460
Thread do Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646901

*01 - ECONOMIA	*

A caminho do feudalismo global	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625923
Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691817
Emprego em Portugal e no resto do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851184
Ideias para Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858206
Investimentos e trading	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744766
O Thread do Dinheiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473961
OPA sobre a PT	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430906
Qual o Melhor Banco em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975015
Segurança Social	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612927
THREAD POSITIVO - Finanças e Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481158
Tópico do Empreendorismo e da Inovação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394996
Vamos ser Serios. O que acontece se Portugal pedir ajuda ao FMI?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219181

*01 - EDIFÍCIOS E CONSTRUCOES* 

As 7 maravilhas de Portugal - Pontes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198377
Casas Assombradas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946092
Casas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548429
Casinos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459236
Centros de Treino de equipas desportivas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=874480
Edifícios com mais de 6 pisos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038917
Elefantes Brancos" de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063245
Escolas de Portugal...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873298
Espaços Nocturnos - Nightclubs	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402279
Estádios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550762
Fotos de Bancos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335164
Fotos de Edifícios - Resto do País	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513936
Marinas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407091
Marinas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861748
Mercados Municipais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217879
Os PODRES de Portugal  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390793
Piscinas e Resorts em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393550
Portas e Portões | Cada porta conta uma história ...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1340139
Pousadas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476594
Pousadas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=748880
Qual é o prédio mais alto de Portugal ?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=138604
Repor a verdade: a construção mais alta de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=175729
Shoppings em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726174
Termas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409471
Thread das Universidades e dos Campus Universitários Portugueses	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454136
Thread Industrial	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402198

*01 - EDUCAÇÃO	*

O Estado da Educação em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1140413
Praxes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694434
Ranking universidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010633

*01 - ENGENHARIA*

Thread das Pontes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569139
Estradas Espanholas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506339
Barragens e Represas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249028
*
01 - FOTOGRAFIA* 

.:.:. Thread da Fotografia .:.:.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402204
A Foto do Dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268672
A minha terra [FOTOS]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031715
As nossas fotos (organizadas)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204318
Centros históricos vistos do céu	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699992
FOTOGRAFIA - CRÍTICAS CONSTRUTIVAS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309749
Fotografias Aéreas de Portugal - A Terceira Dimensão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1399942
Fotografias panorâmicas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876134
Fotos aéreas das cidades pelo mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725174
Memórias do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051541
O Tópico dos Drones	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726699
Série [Vista do Céu] Fotografias áreas da tua cidade, vila, aldeia, região	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514021
Thread das Fotos Aéreas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452112
Thread do Antes e Depois	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237114
Timelapse videos thread	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745085

*01 - GEOGRAFIA* 

A desertificação das aldeias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611634
Áreas metropolitanas que deviam de ser criadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735668
Áreas Urbanas Portuguesas - Análises Metodológicas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788664
Áreas Urbanizadas do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494260
As 7 Maravilhas de Portugal - Aldeias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986506
As duas grandes Áreas Metropolitanas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089765
As regiões naturais de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429232
Bairros de Setúbal - Discussão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=842558
Bairros Sociais e Bairros de Barracas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061173
Cemitérios ao abandono e com problemas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308647
Cemitérios de Portugal - espaço e condições.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630149
Criação do Município de Queluz	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1022709
Densidade Populacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458991
Descendências	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546269
Dicotomia litoral/interior: Como travar o fosso?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1039757
Divisão da Grande Área metropolitana de Lisboa em duas áreas metropolitanas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737042
Divisão de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758936
Divisão de Portugal em NUTS!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583406
Erosão da Costa Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=848142
Geografia e História Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266113
Geografia Histórica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216159
Geomorfologia no distrito de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112857
Indice de desenvolvimento humano	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605037
Made in Brazil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579768
Manifesto pela reorganização distrital de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2008637
Nome dado aos habitantes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=776170
Norte ou Alentejo?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541978
O Futuro das nossas cidades?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463036
Organização urbana em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469364
Proposta de Regionalização	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354933
Qual é o sotaque mais bonito	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546369
Reformulação das Freguesias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368653
Reformulação dos Concelhos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650763
Regionalização	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553141
Regionalização - Votem no melhor Mapa !	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517651
Thread da Demografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899534
Tópico dos estudos e das estatísticas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718572
Toponímia dos bairros/zonas da tua cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524743
Vida quotidiana em Tóquio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152651

*01 - GEOPOLITICA* 

“BREXIT" just Happened…What’s next?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931724
A Revolução Árabe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326603
Anexação da Crimeia e expansionismo Russo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707689
Angola: potência emergente?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=839260
CHINA - A incomodar alguns?!  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=694316
China, uma Super Potencia com Futuro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197541
Conflitos actuais e do futuro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120107
Coreia do Norte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=878290
Ditadura na Venezuela	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673596
Espaço Schengen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998974
Federação Ibérica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356367
Federação Lusófona	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1358409
Fim do Império Americano	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737584&page=4
Grécia - um rumo diferente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795283
Gripe A	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858032
Grupo Mundo Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453830
Guerra Israelo-Iraniana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659728
Guerra no Yemen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1808649
Independência da Catalunha	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550130
Independência da Escócia?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479063
Independência da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545785
Independência da República de Veneza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707600
Independencia dos Acores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=676022
Invasão Russa da Ucrânia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746141
Isto tem algum sentido Israel?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070549
Noticias do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200083
O Mundo em que vivemos - *LONG*	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749832
O que se está a passar nos E.U.A?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447320
Política dos EUA - Trump 2017 a 2021 (?)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958522
Portugal e a Galiza formam um País?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031025
Refugiados e Migrantes para a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1848975
Regiões separatistas na Europa e no Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745128
Situação político-financeira do Brasil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947713
Somos Europeus?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1363815
Tensão na Península da Coreia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690001
Terceira Guerra Mundial	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718314
Thread das Revoltas, Manifestações e Revoluções na Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254797
Thread de África	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742405
Thread sobre a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804751
Thread sobre Timor-Lorosae	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227961
Tópico para Assuntos Internacionais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335297
Tópico sobre o Médio Oriente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141036909#post141036909
Tratado para banir as armas nucleares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988864
Um artigo cheio de lucidez http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464497&page=3
Um dia triste para a Civilização Ocidental	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791306
União Europeia: notícias e actualidade sobre a política comunitária	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561991
União Turca	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184843
Wikileaks controversy	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267561

*01 - HISTORIA* 

A História dos Números Árabes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519664
A Vida Privada de Salazar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=800816
Ataque bombista destrói gabinete do primeiro-ministro norueguês	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423452
Década 2000-2009	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026853
Grandes Citações Históricas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1188913
Guerra Russo-Georgiana de 2008	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682090
Hugo Chávez	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545611
Invasão de Goa, Damão e Diu - A guerra esquecida?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404774
Memórias do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051541
Motins em Londres	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431208
O Bloqueio dos Camionistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643324
Quem matou Sá Carneiro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1268091
Tratado de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558076

*01 - HUMOR* 

Levanta-te e ri	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=247187
Ri-te pah!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614960
Thread das Graçolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695298
Thread do Humor negro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298169
Thread dos Videos Parvos!!!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601965

*01 - IMOBILIÁRIO*

Sabem onde ficam as casas mais caras (e mais baratas) de Lisboa e Porto?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174789

*01 - LAZER	*

AAC - Adivinha A Cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784964
Beldade do mês....se todas fossem assim!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422467
Corpo Nacional de Escutas - escutismo católico português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672764
Cosmopolitismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542335
Festas de cá e lá	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000618
Fotos tiradas por uma família brasileira em Portugal em 1990	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577968
Jogo da Corrente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195390
O tópico do consumidor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746709
PORTUGAL NO VIRTUAL EARTH	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588163
Praias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508022
Thread das nossas férias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898646
Thread dos Carrões	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296664
Thread dos Jogos, Charadas & Ilusões	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465920
Thread dos Urbanos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1310473
Top 10 beaches of the world	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442858
Tópico da filatelia e marcofilia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815005
Tópico da numismática e notafilia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688721
Tópico dos automóveis e das motocicletas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709866
Tópico sobre a arte do vestuário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825640
Vou de férias...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588270
XX | XY - O Tópico Psicológico	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850650

*01 - LAZER - COMPUTADOR* 

Jogos Flash	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557943
O nosso PC	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581068
O thread dos jogos PC	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581883
Thread dos Jogos de Computador	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200433
Transport Fever	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987159

*01 - MEDIA* 

Estatística Televisiva	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339258
Ignorancia no Jornalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904354
Sobre os Media	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492475
Televisão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688720
Thread da Televisao	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691696
Thread das séries de ficção (Aviso Spoilers)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679426
Thread dos Documentários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219995
Thread dos Jornais e das Revistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1306429
Thread dos Programas de tv antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493862

*01 - MUSICA	*

Bandas Sonoras de Filmes e Séries	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591420
Músicas de Natal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772466
Que Música Ouvem?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474852
Thread da Rádio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168347
Thread do Fado	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=776114
Thread dos festivais de música	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629602
Tópico do Festival Eurovisão da Canção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478884
Tópico sobre a Música Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977092

*01 - NATUREZA	*

Fauna portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610531
Forças da Natureza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822820
O thread dos animais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666099
Taxa de Arborização em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642790
Thread da Natureza e Biodiversidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1201547
Tread do Ambiente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743960

*01 - PAISAGISMO	*

A mais bela ilha Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443748
Jardins e parques verdes de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600254
Paisagens Naturais de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740508
Percursos Pedestres em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650006

*01 - PATRIMONIO	*

Azulejos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555896
Castelos e Fortalezas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325147
Cemitérios e Mausoléus em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571604
Chafarizes, Fontes e Fontanarios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357511
Coretos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586029
Estátuas, Esculturas e Fontes de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556137
Estilo Manuelino em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349170
Historic Hotels of Portugal - Hotéis Históricos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847408
Lista de Património em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380285
Monumentos e Lugares Romanos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395734
Monumentos Portugueses - Região Autónoma da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=777430
Monumentos Portugueses / Portuguese Monuments	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493124
Neoárabe em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1213491
Neo-Manuelino em Portugal e no Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461199
Palácios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176570
Património Religioso em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747467
Pelourinhos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907846
Portugal Abandonado que tem de ser Restaurado	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560215
Praças de Touros em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570861
Solares e Casas Nobres em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398192
Thread das Antas, Cromeleques e Menires de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380026
Tópico Sobre o Património Arquitetónico Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739693
Túmulos e Sarcófagos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358018

*01 - POLITICA* 

Actualidade política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060517
D. Duarte: "Portugal estaria melhor com a Monarquia"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229549
Eleições Autárquicas 2017	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1906108
Liberdade de expressão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287653
Política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691574
Thread da Emigração	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1332453

*01 - PORTUGAL	*

Concelhos já representados no Fórum Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=922408
Empreendedorismo e invenções portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682054
Forças Armadas e seus feitos bélicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513078
HELP OUR FLAG	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591096
Museus em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668838
O FIM DE PORTUGAL	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574908
Onde é isto, em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382668
Perspectivas alternativas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394758
Pormenores do nosso Portugal…	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592873
Portugal é a nova Florida para os brasileiros ricos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991796
Portugal está na moda? Não, é mais do que isso, Portugal está em alta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999039
Portugal Profundo	
Portugueses em destaque	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588513
Quais são os sítios mais bonitos de Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1321451
Roteiros por Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519048
Thread da Independência	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386896
Thread das Forças Armadas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679686
Tópico da Migração Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687929
Turismo em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609062
Vídeos sobre Portugal, suas Regiões e Cidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753061
Welcome to the oldest nation of Europe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1191979
Where is Portugl	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251373

*01 - PORTUGAL - LISBOA	*

3d model of lisbon	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752484
A lisboa antiga que eu gostaria de ter	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484457
bairros, lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741392
Lisboa deve ser pensada como metrópole	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479479
Locais com eco	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2002442

*01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS	*

_01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - CENTRO	_

Projectos de COIMBRA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579130
Projectos e Notícias da BEIRA INTERIOR	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547880
Projectos e Notícias da Figueira da Foz	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519493
Projectos e Notícias de Albergaria-a-Velha	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041205
Projectos e Notícias de AVEIRO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594682
Projectos e Notícias de LEIRIA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600530
Projectos e Notícias de Torres Vedras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572077
Projectos e Notícias de VISEU	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595720

_01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - ILHAS	_

Notícias do Arquipélago dos Açores e da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588517
Projectos na Baixa e Centro Histórico de Ponta Delgada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773479
Projectos no Arquipélago da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555362
Projectos no Arquipelago da Madeira - Iniciativa Privada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593808
Projectos no Arquipelago da Madeira - Obras Públicas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593278
Projectos no Arquipélago dos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323895
Projectos Privados no Arquipélago dos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934882

_01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - LISBOA	_

Lisboa | Projectos de Reabilitação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105323
Lisboa | Projectos do Parque das Nações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770750
Lisboa | Projetos de Reabilitação na Baixa Pombalina	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412801
LISBON | Projects & Construction	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233967
Notícias de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267447
Projectos da Amadora	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960123
Projectos da Moita	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306384
Projectos de Alcochete	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=744968
Projectos de Almada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466145
Projectos de Cascais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1299659
Projectos de Lisboa | Imagens e Renders	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478648
Projectos de Loures http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348043
Projectos de Mafra	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635102
Projectos de MARVILA: Imagens e Renders*	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976406
Projectos de Odivelas | Imagens e Renders	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180041
Projectos de Oeiras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574046
Projectos de Palmela	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1004371
Projectos de Sesimbra	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715044
Projectos do Barreiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400691
Projectos do Montijo - Imagens e Renders	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603494
Projectos do Seixal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738608
Projectos e Notícias de Azeitão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768252
Projectos e Notícias de Sintra	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=921058
Setúbal | Projectos e Notícias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=722820

_01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - NORTE	_

Projectos e Notícias de BRAGA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527056
Projectos e Notícias de FAMALICÃO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037427
Projectos e Notícias de GUIMARÃES	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620989
Projectos e Notícias de VIANA DO CASTELO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=849584
Projectos e Notícias de VILA REAL e BRAGANÇA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909884
Projetos e Notícias de Esposende	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614190

_01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - PORTO	_

Porto | Projectos de Reabilitação Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203848
Projectos comuns (entre Porto e Gaia)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303476
Projectos e Notícias do Porto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580833
Projectos e Notícias do Tâmega e Sousa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960311

_01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - SUL	_

Projectos de Vila Real de Santo António e Monte Gordo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930358
Projectos e Notícias da Azambuja	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=928558
Projectos e Notícias de Beja	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584306
Projectos e Notícias de Faro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536534
Projectos e Notícias de Portimão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536536
Projectos e Notícias do ALENTEJO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505316
Projectos e Notícias do ALGARVE	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505318
Projectos e Noticias do RIBATEJO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=955490

*01 - REABILITAÇÃO URBANA* 

Assim como é possivel a reabilitação em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472896
Reabilitacao de zonas portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538262
Reabilitação Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817880
Semana da reabilitação urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608686

*01 - RELIGIÃO	*

Segundo novo estudo científico , religião provoca guerras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514524
Tópico de Deus, Fé e Religião	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1995768
O Diabo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662734

*01 - SAÚDE	*

Saúde em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690402
Tópico da Saúde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908351

*01 - TRANSPORTES* 

Aeródromos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340942
Aeroportos Internacionais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1704783
Carris	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688714
Cruzeiros	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696754
Estradas de Portugal [2016-2017]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881183
Fotografias antigas dos transportes públicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965993
Fotografias e Notícias do Reino de Neptuno e Salácia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753055
Fotos das Estradas do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859297
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2017]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967859
Metropolitano de Lisboa: Fotografias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757098
Portos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539964
Thread da Aviação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385660
Thread da Aviação Militar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748640
Thread Ferroviário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606627
Thread Transportes Publicos Rodoviários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561808
Transportes publicos - Debate e Soluções	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033019

*01 - URBANISMO	*

Acredita nas hortas dentro da cidade?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367439
Ciclovias e Ecovias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740520
Cidades - Assuntos Diversos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913056
Cidades Planeadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855896
Corrupção no Urbanismo e Construção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095463
Espaços de desportos radicais em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767472
Gestão Urbanística	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566350
Kinshasa + Brazzaville = As Duas Capitais separadas por um Rio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1149121
Limpeza urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174421
Megalópoles	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798158
Praças de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781794
SIMETRIA PASSO A PASSO-Matemática nas Calçadas de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1190043
Thread das Marginais Urbanas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1153027
Urbanismo - Malha Ortogonal em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569942
Urbanismo Histórico pré-industrial - Uma Bibliografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1366583

*02 - OUTROS* 

Etymology of Europe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859532 
Graphics of Europe and the rest of the world	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599923 
Maps of Europe and the rest of the (uncivilized) world VI	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288357


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Excelente trabalho !


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*LISTA 15.10.2017.19.50*

*00 - SSC	*

A origem do teu username	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606882
Apresentações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1530247
Avatares e Signatures	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378696
Edit my Signature	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002255
Forumers que conheces pessoalmente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611392
Jornal do fórum Skyscrapercity	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824012
O thread dos Avatares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651115
ola	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327904
Portugal - fórum internacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272950
Qual Logotipo para o Fórum Português?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590160
SCC Twitter-O que estás a fazer?-O Thread do Off-Topic	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290967
SSC-Memoria...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233866
Thread - "Posts do Ano"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424715
Thread dos Guests	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584918
WANTED	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640541

*00 - IMPORTANTE	*

Acidentes de Trabalho| Prevenir e não Remediar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318561
Meteorologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767174
Obituário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345657
Qual a vossa situação profissional?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787068
Tópico das Perguntas e das Respostas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832940

*01 - ALIMENTAÇÃO *

Água da Torneira vs Engarrafada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1307083
Aqui vai um restaurante...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591089
Doçaria (Conventual) Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176737
Fast Food á portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421746
Gastronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584478
O Café português..	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998802
O Thread da Comida  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416829
O thread das bebidas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588498
Thread da Culinária	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541194
Vinhos e Gastronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483549

*01 - AMBIENTE	*

Thread do Ambiente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449214
Thread Energias Alternativas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222671
Tread do Ambiente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743960

*01 - ARQUEOLOGIA	*

Civilizacion desconocida bajo el mar en la Índia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1391928
Descobertos prováveis templos do século IV a. C. nos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415066
Sítios Arqueológicos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186272
Tópico sobre a Arqueologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977020

*01 - ARQUITECTURA	*

"Portugal merece mais do que uma arquitectura cool", segundo Peter Cook	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185273
A foto de arquitetura do dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608630
About Portuguese Architects.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260533
AML | Conferências, seminários e workshops sobre Urbanismo e Arquitectura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729965
Architect Designed Homes, Alvaro Siza Vieira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589615
Arquitectura do vidro em Portugal e no mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282489
Arquitectura e a Depressão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042605
Arquitectura e Engenharia Além-Fronteiras / Architecture and Engineering Across Borders http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615181
Arquitectura Fórum Universitário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=197091
Arquitectura Moderna	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562308
Arquitectura Moderna nas Igrejas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=681270
Arquitectura|Ricardo Bak Gordon vence Prémio FAD 2011	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420000
Arquitetura Escolar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988022
Art Déco em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187158
Arte Nova	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185925
Borracha do Skyscrapercity português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1686363
Brutalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795768
Campanha Anti-Marquise	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944384
Compram revistas de Arquitectura regularmente? Quais?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571967
Construção em altura - Problemática e soluções	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591538
Embelezar Portugal - Reflexões	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949502
Entrevista a Gonçalo Byrne - os arqtºs não são muito diferentes duma estrela rock	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447797
Entrevista ao arqtº Eduardo Souto de Moura - (expresso imobiliário)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545442
Estilos Arquitectonicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306573
Estranhos Edifícios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=365210
Euro 2004 - Stadium Projects	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409841
Fernando Távora	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425889
Filipe Oliveira Dias.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280971
Futuro da Arquitectura Mundial	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198932
Gonçalo Byrne, Geografias Vivas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414493
Marquises: A cidade ficou refém da ditadura do alumínio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187995
Mies van der Rohe Award	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792235
Neo Historic Architecture - Arquitetura Histórica Neo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599185
Novos projectos de estadios e arenas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730710
O Barroco!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191651
O mundo das Marquises	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050695
O que fazer aos Patos Bravos?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583663
Obras inacabadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587944
Para quem gosta de arquitectura portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585439
Portugal | Novas Escolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813630
Prémio Valmor [2007-2009] distingue duas estações de metro e Manuel Salgado http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559847 
Prémio Valmor e Municipal de Arquitectura 2004 2005 2006 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991421 
Prémios Valmor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179232
Prémios Valmor e Municipal de Arquitectura 2010-2012	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727698
Pritzker Architecture Prize	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709750
Projectamos marquises!!!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=215515
Projectos Cancelados, Utopias e Não Realizados	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161700
Projectos Cancelados, Utopias e Não Realizados	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161700
Que edifícios reconstruías na tua cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683540
Raul Lino, 1879-1974	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425562
Reconversão de Escolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857162
Românico/Gótico/Manuelino (Renascentista)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191440
Sites de Ateliers de Arquitectura e de Construtoras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018015
Souto de Moura: A arquitetura acabou nos próximos dez anos"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545610
Taveiradas...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179675
Tópico da Arquitectura Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141037074#post141037074
Tópico das mansardas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764891
Videos sobre Arquitetura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613354
Your prefered Portuguese gothic church	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=167146

*01 - ARTE	*

Afinal o que é o graffiti?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315481 
Alguns desenhos - Puto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=302137 
Arte azulejar em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396642 
Arte pública - Rotundas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106027 
Arte Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448550 
Calçada Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566090 
Encontre a Arte Urbana Mais Perto de Si	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401834 
Gravuras de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682068 
Mensagens políticas nas paredes de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126665 
O cantinho das Artes!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741462 
Obras de arte no espaço público em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1961355 
Os meus desenhos - Filipe_Golias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=302106 
Painéis de Azulejos nas Nossas Cidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=789978 
Pintura...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301022 
Portuguese Crown Jewels	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375279 
Representações de Cidades Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741075 
Thread dos Desenhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602907 
Thread dos Desenhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106639 
Tópico das Artes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685484 
Tópico sobre Design Gráfico	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2044459 

*01 - CARTOGRAFIA	*

Dados, Mapas, Tabelas, etc.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217913&highlight= 
Mapa Mundo com todas as cidades acima do milhão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538001 
Mapas Antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251449 
Mapas antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105733 
Mapas Antigos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548743 
Mapas do Sapo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=916830 
Mapas y gráficas | Mapas e gráficos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945967&highlight= 
Maps of Europe and the rest of the (uncivilized) world VI	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288357 
Portugal Romano - Problemáticas e Cartografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988128 
Thread de Rankings, Mapas e Graficos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631009 
Thread dos Mapas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584004 
Thread dos Mapas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544471 

*01 - CIDADES	*

"Chinatowns em Portugal"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799250
Áreas Metropolitanas Portuguesas - A Bíblia =D	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260557
As nossas belas cidades!!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229592
Baixas das cidades portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728086
Cidades - Assuntos Diversos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913056
cidades da margem sul	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668312
Cidades de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349749
Cidades Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756022
Fotos Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra, Guimarães em 1800	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858844
Qual a cidade europeia mais "overrated"?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530278
Ruas comerciais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=774028
Subúrbios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282124

*01 - CIÊNCIA* 

CONFERÊNCIA DE IMPRENSA - NASA pode ter descoberto vida extraterrestre	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1269647
Thread da Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204629
Thread de Astronomia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=999151
Thread de Notícias de Ciência e Tecnologia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977389

*01 - CRIME* 

Combate ao narcotráfico - Rio de Janeiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267379
Corrupção no Urbanismo e Construção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095463
Crime Organizado em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212373
Incêndios em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624636
Portugal sofre de 'ciganofobia'	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211385
Racismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375557
Roubo de armas nos Comandos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294401
Tauromaquia - Prós e Contras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194873
Thread da Corrupção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579949
Thread da criminalidade e vandalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498127
Thread da pirataria informática	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290895
Tópico da fraude, da corrupção, do tráfico de influências e dos "jobs for the boys"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218907

*01 - CULTURA	*

Como andam as leituras?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479426
Cultura	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578497
Design de equipamento público: o que acham?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=188080
O thread dos livrinhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382630
Prémio Nobel	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825622
Thread da Nostalgia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695178
Thread da publicidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592091
Thread de Literatura Fantastica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312017
Thread dos Poetas e da Poesia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373433

01 - CULTURA - CINEMA	

"Cinema"... Estreias, Trailers, Filmes em cartaz, Críticas, Séries Televisivas,...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389648
Em Cartaz	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327405
Thread da Sétima Arte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180189
Thread of Movies epic scenes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505990

*01 - CURIOSIDADES* 

Clube Bilderberg	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800674
Desenhos de Edíficios feitos por nós	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362052
Em que é que acreditas?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603892
Encontro de GEEKS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587222
Encontros imediatos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578668
Há coisas fantásticas, não há ?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2037283
Irritações - O que é que vos irrita?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967626
Legalização de Bordeis?!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663894
Maçonaria em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1344321
Military Airplanes / Avioes Militar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599989
Notícias Surreais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572617
O Futuro da Raça Humana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971789
O Lugar dos Sonhos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691888
O Pior Portugues de Sempre	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426996
O que é que te irrita mais?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663098
Ovnis,Abduções,Encontros,Avistamentos,Contactos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554709
Peixeiradas, Escandalos e Gafes made in Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871322
Prémios Darwin: mortes ou acidentes estúpidos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624407
Sabia que...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384138
Thread da Água das Pedras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271029
Thread da Geração à Rasca	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1331335
Thread da Insónia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=622753
Thread da Passagem de Ano	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421428
Thread das imitações e plágios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767244
Thread das petições!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421580
Thread das Vidas Passadas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315407
Thread das votações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585467
Thread do Karma	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1387258
Thread dos Aniversários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=864008
Thread dos Escândalos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472720
Thread dos Gajos Bons!!!!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600810
Thread dos Jogos em Flash	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596005
Thread dos Rankings	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316881
Tópico dos assuntos da treta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581023
Tópico Real http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747738
Tópico: sites com (real) interesse e utilidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341032
Uma frase…	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1444445
Vimanas: Aparelhos Voadores na India Antiga	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423465

*01 - DESPORTO	*

Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol Ibéria 2018	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788056
Estoril Open	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798668
GP de Portugal em F1H2O no Douro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799560
LIGA SSC - Campeonato nacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652372
Porto Vs Benfica Vs Sporting	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578035
Portugal - Sucessos Desportivos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339940
Rally da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742051
Rally de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777452
Russia 2018 - Campeonato do Mundo de Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770451
Sata Rally Azores 2015	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822967
Thread do Ciclismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597190
Thread do Desporto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643460
Thread do Futebol	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646901

*01 - ECONOMIA	*

A caminho do feudalismo global	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625923
Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691817
Emprego em Portugal e no resto do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851184
Ideias para Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858206
Investimentos e trading	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744766
O Thread do Dinheiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473961
OPA sobre a PT	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430906
Qual o Melhor Banco em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975015
Segurança Social	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612927
THREAD POSITIVO - Finanças e Economia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481158
Tópico do Empreendorismo e da Inovação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394996
Vamos ser Serios. O que acontece se Portugal pedir ajuda ao FMI?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219181

*01 - EDIFÍCIOS E CONSTRUCOES* 

Academias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567290
As 7 maravilhas arquitectonicas de Portugal!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=197502
As 7 maravilhas de Portugal - Pontes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198377
Câmaras Municipais de Portugal http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=197795
Casas Assombradas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946092
Casas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548429
Casinos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459236
Centros de Treino de equipas desportivas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=874480
Circuitos e Autódromos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989991
Clusters	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=277494
Edifícios com mais de 6 pisos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038917
Edifícios do Banco de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442911
Elefantes Brancos" de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063245
Escolas de Portugal...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873298
Espaços Nocturnos - Nightclubs	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402279
Estádios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550762
Fotos de Bancos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335164
Fotos de Edifícios - Resto do País	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513936
Government Buildings Architecture	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306224
Hospitais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576254
Mercados de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355192
Miradouros Urbanos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406919
Montanhas Russas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272969
Museus de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=199243
Museus e Centros de Artes em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286701
Os 7 horrores de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491365
Os PODRES de Portugal  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390793
Parques Empresariais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553124
Piscinas e Resorts em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393550
Portas e Portões | Cada porta conta uma história ...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1340139
Portugal dos pequenitos (artigo sobre torres)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396639
Portugal Stadiums	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260775
Pousadas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476594
Pousadas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=748880
Predios do Governo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409799
Projectos para estaçoes de comboios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427340
Qual é o prédio mais alto de Portugal ?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=138604
Repor a verdade: a construção mais alta de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=175729
Teatros	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234187
Teatros de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232896
Termas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409471
Thread das Universidades e dos Campus Universitários Portugueses	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454136
Thread Industrial	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402198
Tribunais em Portugal http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2051245

01 - EDIFÍCIOS E CONSTRUCOES - COMERCIO	

14 novos shoppings adiados	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846744
Centros Comerciais e Outlets	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240822
Mercados de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355192
Mercados Municipais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217879
Novos centros comerciais da sonae em portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=733554
Seis novos Shoppings	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307184
Shoping malls in PT	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=199850
Shoppings em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726174

01 - EDIFÍCIOS E CONSTRUCOES - TRANSPORTES

Aeródromos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340942 
Aeroportos da Região Autónoma da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593280 
Aeroportos da Região Autónoma dos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759312 
AEROPORTOS DE PORTUGAL	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315314 
Aeroportos Internacionais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1704783 
Fotos de Centrais de Camionagem por Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812886 
Marinas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407091 
Marinas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861748 
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2018]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145844463#post145844463 
Metropolitano de Lisboa: Fotografias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757098 
Portos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539964 
Rede Ferroviaria Nacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595743 
Thread das Portagens	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1242167 
Projectos nos Aeroportos dos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534833 

*01 - EDUCAÇÃO	*

Ensino Superior	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036976
O Estado da Educação em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1140413
Praxes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694434
Ranking universidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010633

*01 - ENGENHARIA	*

14 barragens evitariam 700 mil toneladas de dióxido de carbono	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468275
Barragens e Represas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249028
Construção anti-sísmica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063713
Construção de dez novas barragens é estratégia ‘win-win’	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866294
Estradas Espanholas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506339
Eurocódigo 8 – Estruturas resistentes à acção sísmica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=844320
Nove barragens estão em concurso até final do mês	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601825
Pontes Rodoviárias Antigas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477577
Que pontes Rodoviárias faltam em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947173
Thread das Pontes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569139

*01 - FOTOGRAFIA	*

.:.:. Thread da Fotografia .:.:.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402204
A Foto do Dia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268672
Algumas fotos interessantes (2ª parte)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258186
As sete maravilhas da Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304578
As sete maravilhas da Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304578
FOTOGRAFIA - CRÍTICAS CONSTRUTIVAS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309749
Fotos aéreas das cidades pelo mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725174
Montagens	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=277191
O Tópico dos Drones	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726699
Timelapse videos thread	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745085

01 - FOTOGRAFIA - ANTIGAS	

Antes e Depois...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299977
Fotos antigas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233422
Fotos e Postais antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492014
Fotos Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra, Guimarães em 1800	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858844
Memórias do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051541
Thread do Antes e Depois	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237114
THREAD DO ANTIGAMENTE	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336505

01 - FOTOGRAFIA - PORTUGAL	

A minha terra [FOTOS]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031715 
As nossas fotos (organizadas)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204318 
Centros históricos vistos do céu	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699992 
Fotografias Aéreas de Portugal - A Terceira Dimensão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1399942 
Fotografias Antigas do Porto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635575 
Fotografias panorâmicas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876134 
Fotos de Portugal, algumas delas impressionantes!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180918 
Meus Vídeos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420452 
Série [Vista do Céu] Fotografias áreas da tua cidade, vila, aldeia, região	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514021 
Thread das Fotos Aéreas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452112 
Threads da Beira Alta e Beira Baixa - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596986&page=12 
Threads da Beira Litoral - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596892&page=5 
Threads da Cidade de Lisboa - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624311 
Threads da Cidade do Porto - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1072185 
Threads da Estremadura e Médio Tejo - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19142960&postcount=1 
Threads da Grande Lisboa - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608503 
Threads da Lezíria do Tejo - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593499 
Threads da Madeira - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597006&page=3 
Threads da Península de Setúbal - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584098 
Threads da Região do Tâmega - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19538288&postcount=1 
Threads de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603962&page=6 
Threads do Alentejo - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593482&page=8 
Threads do Algarve - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593480&page=5 
Threads do Grande Porto - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872756 
Threads do Minho - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603956&page=8 
Threads dos Açores - IMAGENS	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597007&page=6 

*01 - GEOGRAFIA* 

A desertificação das aldeias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611634
Áreas metropolitanas que deviam de ser criadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735668
Áreas Urbanas Portuguesas - Análises Metodológicas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788664
Áreas Urbanizadas do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494260
As 7 Maravilhas de Portugal - Aldeias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986506
As duas grandes Áreas Metropolitanas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089765
As regiões naturais de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429232
Bairros de Setúbal - Discussão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=842558
Bairros Sociais e Bairros de Barracas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061173
Cemitérios ao abandono e com problemas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308647
Cemitérios de Portugal - espaço e condições.	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630149
Criação do Município de Queluz	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1022709
Densidade Populacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458991
Descendências	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546269
Dicotomia litoral/interior: Como travar o fosso?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1039757
Divisão da Grande Área metropolitana de Lisboa em duas áreas metropolitanas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737042
Divisão de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758936
Divisão de Portugal em NUTS!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583406
Erosão da Costa Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=848142
Geografia e História Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266113
Geografia Histórica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216159
Geomorfologia no distrito de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112857
Indice de desenvolvimento humano	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605037
Made in Brazil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579768
Manifesto pela reorganização distrital de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2008637
Nome dado aos habitantes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=776170
Norte ou Alentejo?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541978
O Futuro das nossas cidades?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463036
Organização urbana em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469364
Proposta de Regionalização	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354933
Qual é o sotaque mais bonito	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546369
Reformulação das Freguesias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368653
Reformulação dos Concelhos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650763
Regionalização	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553141
Regionalização - Votem no melhor Mapa !	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517651
Sismicidade em Portugal - "Catástrofe Anunciada"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298813
Thread da Demografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899534
Tópico dos estudos e das estatísticas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718572
Toponímia dos bairros/zonas da tua cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524743
Vida quotidiana em Tóquio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152651

*01 - GEOPOLITICA* 

“BREXIT" just Happened…What’s next?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931724
A Revolução Árabe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326603
Anexação da Crimeia e expansionismo Russo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707689
Angola: potência emergente?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=839260
CHINA - A incomodar alguns?!  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=694316
China, uma Super Potencia com Futuro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197541
Conflitos actuais e do futuro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120107
Coreia do Norte	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=878290
Ditadura na Venezuela	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673596
Espaço Schengen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1998974
Federação Ibérica	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356367
Federação Lusófona	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1358409
Fim do Império Americano	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737584&page=4
Grécia - um rumo diferente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795283
Gripe A	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858032
Grupo Mundo Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453830
Guerra Israelo-Iraniana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659728
Guerra no Yemen	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1808649
Independência da Catalunha	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550130
Independência da Escócia?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479063
Independência da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545785
Independência da República de Veneza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707600
Independencia dos Acores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=676022
Invasão Russa da Ucrânia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746141
Isto tem algum sentido Israel?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070549
Mundo Lusófono http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633713
Noticias do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200083
O Mundo em que vivemos - *LONG*	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749832
O que se está a passar nos E.U.A?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447320
Política dos EUA - Trump 2017 a 2021 (?)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958522
Portugal and Galicia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=171027
Portugal e a Galiza formam um País?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031025
Refugiados e Migrantes para a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1848975
Regiões separatistas na Europa e no Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745128
Situação político-financeira do Brasil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947713
Somos Europeus?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1363815
Tensão na Península da Coreia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690001
Terceira Guerra Mundial	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718314
Thread das Revoltas, Manifestações e Revoluções na Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254797
Thread de África	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742405
Thread sobre a Europa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804751
Thread sobre Timor-Lorosae	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227961
Tópico para Assuntos Internacionais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335297
Tópico sobre o Médio Oriente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141036909#post141036909
Tratado para banir as armas nucleares	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988864
Um artigo cheio de lucidez http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464497&page=3
Um dia triste para a Civilização Ocidental	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791306
União Europeia: notícias e actualidade sobre a política comunitária	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561991
União Turca	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184843
Wikileaks controversy	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267561

*01 - HISTORIA	*

A História dos Números Árabes	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519664
A Vida Privada de Salazar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=800816
Ataque bombista destrói gabinete do primeiro-ministro norueguês	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423452
Década 2000-2009	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026853
Grandes Citações Históricas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1188913
Guerra Russo-Georgiana de 2008	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682090
Historia de Portugal, da Europa e do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2034745
Hugo Chávez	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545611
Invasão de Goa, Damão e Diu - A guerra esquecida?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404774
Memórias do país	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051541
Motins em Londres	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431208
O Bloqueio dos Camionistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643324
Quem matou Sá Carneiro?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1268091
Tratado de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558076

*01 - HUMOR	*

Levanta-te e ri	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=247187
Ri-te pah!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614960
Thread das Graçolas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695298
Thread do Humor negro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298169
Thread dos Videos Parvos!!!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601965

*01 - IMOBILIÁRIO* 

Sabem onde ficam as casas mais caras (e mais baratas) de Lisboa e Porto?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174789
Óscares do Imobiliário: os melhores edifícios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=850986

*01 - LAZER*

AAC - Adivinha A Cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784964
Beldade do mês....se todas fossem assim!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422467
Corpo Nacional de Escutas - escutismo católico português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672764
Cosmopolitismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542335
Festas de cá e lá	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000618
Fotos tiradas por uma família brasileira em Portugal em 1990	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577968
Jogo da Corrente	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195390
O tópico do consumidor	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746709
PORTUGAL NO VIRTUAL EARTH	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588163
Praias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508022
Thread das nossas férias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898646
Thread dos Carrões	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296664
Thread dos Jogos, Charadas & Ilusões	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465920
Thread dos Urbanos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1310473
Top 10 beaches of the world	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442858
Tópico da filatelia e marcofilia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815005
Tópico da numismática e notafilia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688721
Tópico dos automóveis e das motocicletas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709866
Tópico sobre a arte do vestuário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825640
XX | XY - O Tópico Psicológico	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850650

01 - LAZER - COMPUTADOR	

Jogos Flash	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557943
O nosso PC	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581068
O thread dos jogos PC	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581883
Thread dos Jogos de Computador	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200433
Transport Fever	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987159

01 - LAZER - TURISMO	

Vou de férias...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588270
Turismo em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609062

*01 - MEDIA* 

Estatística Televisiva	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339258
Ignorancia no Jornalismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904354
Sobre os Media	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492475
Televisão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688720
Thread da Televisao	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691696
Thread das redes sociais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464246
Thread das séries de ficção (Aviso Spoilers)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679426
Thread dos Documentários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219995
Thread dos Jornais e das Revistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1306429
Thread dos Programas de tv antigos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493862

*01 - MUSICA	*

Bandas Sonoras de Filmes e Séries	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591420
Músicas de Natal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772466
Que Música Ouvem?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474852
Thread da Rádio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168347
Thread do Fado	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=776114
Thread dos festivais de música	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629602
Tópico do Festival Eurovisão da Canção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478884
Tópico sobre a Música Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977092

*01 - NATUREZA	*

Fauna portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610531
Forças da Natureza	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822820
Fotografias e Notícias do Reino de Neptuno e Salácia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753055
O thread dos animais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666099
Taxa de Arborização em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642790
Thread da Natureza e Biodiversidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1201547

*01 - PAISAGISMO* 

A mais bela ilha Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443748
Arvores.. e vistas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=300233
Jardins e parques verdes de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600254
Paisagens  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=312841
Paisagens Naturais de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740508
Pelas rotundas de Portugal...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552926
Percursos Pedestres em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650006

*01 - PATRIMÓNIO	*

7 NOVAS MARAVILHAS DO MUNDO / 7 MARAVILHAS DE PORTUGAL	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489416
Azulejos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555896
Castelos e Fortalezas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325147
Cemitérios e Mausoléus em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571604
Centros Históricos em Risco	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=779800
Cercas e Muralhas Históricas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415957
Chafarizes, Fontes e Fontanarios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357511
Coretos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586029
Edifícios e Espaços Desaparecidos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509184
Estátuas, Esculturas e Fontes de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556137
Estilo Manuelino em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349170
Historic Hotels of Portugal - Hotéis Históricos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847408
Lista de Património em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380285
Monumentos e Lugares Romanos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395734
Monumentos Portugueses - Região Autónoma da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=777430
Monumentos Portugueses / Portuguese Monuments	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493124
Monumentos Portugueses / Portuguese Monuments	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493124
Neoárabe em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1213491
Neo-Manuelino em Portugal e no Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461199
Os Palacios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273754
Palácios de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176570
Património Religioso em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747467
Pelourinhos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907846
Portugal Abandonado que tem de ser Restaurado	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560215
Praças de Touros	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661732
Praças de Touros em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570861
Reconstrução de Monumentos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674500
Salvemos a Casa Saloia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2034078
Sete Maravilhas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417831
Solares e Casas Nobres em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398192
Thread das Antas, Cromeleques e Menires de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380026
Tópico Sobre o Património Arquitetónico Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739693
Túmulos e Sarcófagos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358018

*01 - POLITICA	*

Actualidade política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060517
D. Duarte: "Portugal estaria melhor com a Monarquia"	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229549
Eleições Autárquicas 2017	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1906108
Liberdade de expressão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287653
Política	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691574
Thread da Emigração	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1332453

*01 - PORTUGAL	*

Concelhos já representados no Fórum Português	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=922408
Empreendedorismo e invenções portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682054
Forças Armadas e seus feitos bélicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513078
HELP OUR FLAG	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591096
Museus em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668838
O FIM DE PORTUGAL	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574908
Onde é isto, em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382668
Perspectivas alternativas de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394758
Pormenores do nosso Portugal…	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592873
Portugal é a nova Florida para os brasileiros ricos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991796
Portugal está na moda? Não, é mais do que isso, Portugal está em alta	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999039
Portugal Profundo	
Portugueses em destaque	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588513
Quais são os sítios mais bonitos de Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1321451
Roteiros por Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519048
Thread da Independência	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386896
Thread das Forças Armadas Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679686
Tópico da Migração Portuguesa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687929
Turismo em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609062
Viagem às Novas Cidades Portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158511
Vídeos sobre Portugal, suas Regiões e Cidades	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753061
Welcome to the oldest nation of Europe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1191979
Where is Portugl	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251373

01 - PORTUGAL - LISBOA	

3d model of lisbon	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752484
A lisboa antiga que eu gostaria de ter	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484457
bairros, lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741392
Lisboa deve ser pensada como metrópole	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479479
Locais com eco	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2002442
Momentos Unicos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369725
Obras embargadas em Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=848516
Qual a futura Região de Lisboa?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=807076

*01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS	*

01 - PORTUGAL - GERAL

Outros Projectos em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496332

01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - CENTRO	
Coimbra | Projectos de Reabilitação http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354141
Projectos de COIMBRA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579130 
Projectos e Notícias da BEIRA INTERIOR	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547880 
Projectos e Notícias da Figueira da Foz	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519493 
Projectos e Notícias da ZONA OESTE	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2044465 
Projectos e Notícias de Albergaria-a-Velha	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041205 
Projectos e Notícias de AVEIRO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594682 
Projectos e Notícias de LEIRIA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600530 
Projectos e Notícias de Pombal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627613 
Projectos e Notícias de Torres Vedras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572077 
Projectos e Notícias de VISEU	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595720 

01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - ILHAS	

Açores | Projectos da Ilha de São Jorge	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2025965 
Notícias do Arquipélago dos Açores e da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588517 
Porto Santo Projectos/Noticias/Turismo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596342 
Projecto para Ponta Delgada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226054 
Projectos na Baixa e Centro Histórico de Ponta Delgada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773479 
Projectos no Arquipélago da Madeira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555362 
Projectos no Arquipelago da Madeira - Iniciativa Privada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593808 
Projectos no Arquipelago da Madeira - Obras Públicas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593278 
Projectos no Arquipélago dos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323895 
Projectos Privados no Arquipélago dos Açores	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934882 

01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - LISBOA	

Lisboa | Projectos de Reabilitação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105323
Lisboa | Projectos do Parque das Nações	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770750
Lisboa | Projetos de Reabilitação na Baixa Pombalina	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412801
LISBON | Projects & Construction	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233967
Notícias de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267447
Projectos da Amadora	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960123
Projectos da Moita	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306384
Projectos de Alcochete	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=744968
Projectos de Almada	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466145
Projectos de Cascais	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1299659
Projectos de Lisboa | Imagens e Renders	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478648
Projectos de Mafra	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635102
Projectos de MARVILA: Imagens e Renders*	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976406
Projectos de Loures http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348043
Projectos de Odivelas | Imagens e Renders	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180041
Projectos de Oeiras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574046
Projectos de Palmela	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1004371
Projectos de Sesimbra	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715044
Projectos de Vila Franca de Xira	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249341
Projectos do Barreiro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400691
Projectos do Montijo - Imagens e Renders	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603494
Projectos do Seixal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738608
Projectos e Notícias de Azeitão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768252
Projectos e Notícias de Sintra	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=921058
Setúbal | Projectos e Notícias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=722820

01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - NORTE	

Os Melhores Projectos de FAMALICÃO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816358 
Projectos e Construções para Vila Verde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606821 
Projectos e Notícias de BARCELOS http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519289 
Projectos e Notícias de BRAGA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527056 
Projectos e Notícias de CHAVES	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575961 
Projectos e Notícias de Esposende	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614190 
Projectos e Notícias de FAMALICÃO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037427 
Projectos e Notícias de GUIMARÃES	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620989 
Projectos e Notícias de VIANA DO CASTELO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=849584 
Projectos e Notícias de VILA REAL e BRAGANÇA	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909884 
Projectos e Notícias do DOURO e LAMEGO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043081 

01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - PORTO	

Porto | Projectos de Reabilitação Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203848 
Projectos comuns (entre Porto e Gaia)	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303476 
Projectos e Notícias de Espinho http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...hp?p=139701904
Projectos e Notícias de Vila do Conde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445019 
Projectos e Notícias do Porto	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580833 
Projectos e Notícias da Póvoa de Varzim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440627
Projectos e Notícias do Tâmega e Sousa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960311 

01 - PORTUGAL - PROJECTOS - SUL	

Comenda - Gavião | Projectos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1409866 
Projectos de Vila Real de Santo António e Monte Gordo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930358 
Projectos e Notícias da Azambuja	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=928558 
Projectos e Notícias de Beja	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584306 
Évora | Projectos e Notícias http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597388
Projectos e Notícias de Faro	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536534 
Projectos e Notícias de Portimão	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536536 
Projectos e Notícias do ALENTEJO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505316 
Projectos e Notícias do ALGARVE	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505318 
Projectos e Noticias do RIBATEJO	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=955490 
Torres Novas | Projectos e Noticias http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=955466 

*01 - REABILITACAO URBANA	*

Assim como é possivel a reabilitação em Portugal?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472896
Reabilitacao de zonas portuguesas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538262
Reabilitação Urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817880
Semana da reabilitação urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608686

*01 - RELIGIÃO	*

Segundo novo estudo científico , religião provoca guerras	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514524
Tópico de Deus, Fé e Religião	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1995768
O Diabo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662734

*01 - SAUDE	*

Saúde em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690402
Tópico da Saúde	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908351

*01 - TRANSPORTES	*

Adoro Comboios	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405265 
Caminhos de Ferro Portugueses | Fotografias Históricas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032089 
Carris	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688714 
Cruzeiros	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696754 
Estradas de Portugal [2016-2017]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881183 
Fotografias antigas dos transportes públicos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965993 
Fotografias e Notícias do Reino de Neptuno e Salácia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753055 
Fotos das Estradas do Mundo	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859297 
Metropolitano de Lisboa [2017]	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967859 
Metropolitano de Lisboa: Fotografias	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757098 
Portos de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539964 
Rede Ferroviaria Nacional	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595743 
Thread da Aviação	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385660 
Thread da Aviação Militar	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748640 
Thread das Portagens	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1242167 
Thread Ferroviário	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606627 
Thread Transportes Publicos Rodoviários	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561808 
Transporte público	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=121652 
Transportes publicos - Debate e Soluções	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033019 
Transtejo e Soflusa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596721 

*01 - VIAGENS E LUGARES DO MUNDO	*

Brasil	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273789

*01 - URBANISMO	*

Acredita nas hortas dentro da cidade?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367439
Ciclovias e Ecovias de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740520
Cidades - Assuntos Diversos	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913056
Cidades Planeadas em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855896
Corrupção no Urbanismo e Construção	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095463
Espaços de desportos radicais em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767472
Gestão Urbanística	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566350
Kinshasa + Brazzaville = As Duas Capitais separadas por um Rio	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1149121
Limpeza urbana	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1174421
Lisboa e Porto; e depois?!	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203393
Megalópoles	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798158
O que NÃO deve ser feito nos próximos (1000) anos.....	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173438
Os nossos queridos suburbios!! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311025
Portugália	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285900
Praças da tua cidade	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500555
Praças de Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781794
Questão - Futuro do urbanismo português...	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189184
Rossio ou Terreiro do Paço?	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=900698
SIMETRIA PASSO A PASSO-Matemática nas Calçadas de Lisboa	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1190043
Thread das Marginais Urbanas	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1153027
Urbanismo - Malha Ortogonal em Portugal	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569942
Urbanismo Histórico pré-industrial - Uma Bibliografia	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1366583

*02 - OUTROS	*

Etymology of Europe	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859532
Graphics of Europe and the rest of the world	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599923
Maps of Europe and the rest of the (uncivilized) world VI	http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288357


----------

